# The itch has been scratched.



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This should keep me until I can get the others done.
I'm still making stuff for "The Big Scratch".

0103 8555 7494 9152 0169
0103 8555 7493 6569 1056
0103 8555 7495 0200 5920
0103 8555 7493 5520 5294
0103 8555 7494 8103 4409

AHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. That feels better.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

You know there's cream for that itch, right?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

There's no cream like bomb cream. It's explosive.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> There's no cream like bomb cream. It's explosive.


Actually yest there is. It's called a preemptive strike.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Look out shilalas gone wild!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Five or six bombs per launch? What the he!! is going on? I think everyone needs to step back, take a breath, grab a bottle, a smoke and relax. It's like my mom used to tell my brother and I, "you're getting out of hand and someones gonna get hurt". 

Al


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I count 5 ... you clowns better watch out


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

You're crazier than I thought you were Scott. HOLY CRAP......watch out below......:hn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I have one more fiver behind this one, then I can sail.
The next round is just little thank you kinda stuff.
This ain't my first clusterbomb, either. I like to save up and then squirt the love all over the place. It's more fun that way.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> squirt the love all over the place.


Considered me officially unsubscribed from this thread.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Considered me officially unsubscribed from this thread.


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

I actually sent him a PM about that voicing my concerns!!!!!!!!

:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Considered me officially unsubscribed from this thread.


:tpd::bn


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

massphatness said:


> I count 5 ... you clowns better watch out


Seems like more than an itch ....:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

shilala said:


> I have one more fiver behind this one, then I can sail.
> The next round is just little thank you kinda stuff.
> This ain't my first clusterbomb, either. I like to save up and then squirt the love all over the place. It's more fun that way.


Sounds like a medical problem to me (squirt all over the place)......too much Viagra??


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

C'mon there's medicine for issues that itch and then squirt all over the place...no need to get all crazy!!!

:gn:gn


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

That's all well and good but don't forget our pact.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Careful, If ya itch it more than once it's considered playing with it!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Wild Monkey surprise!!!:mn:mn


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Scott, man, you must be blood drunk by now. Dang, I am gonna go hide.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I have 5 more ready for tomorrow if I don't get them done tonight.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Sounds like a medical problem to me (squirt all over the place)......too much Viagra??


Had Stewart not jumped on that, I sure would have! :r

Jason


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Snap!!!:hn


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

The man never rests!!!:hn


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Classic Scooter vernacular.

Watch out y'all!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

He's gone Grazy-go-nuts!


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Seriously, Scott, take a nap, you've been working to hard.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

AuburnFan1980 said:


> Had Stewart not jumped on that, I sure would have! :r
> 
> Jason


Oh god... you guys make too many openings for distasteful jokes.

(please note, my post is no better. I need to get out of the gutter)


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, you scare the crap out of me!!!:BS


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

DBall said:


> Oh god... you guys make too many openings for distasteful jokes.
> 
> (please note, my post is no better. I need to get out of the gutter)


:tpd:


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> That's all well and good but don't forget our pact.


Okay, I admit it. I don't get it.
The best I can come up with is "if you scratch my back I'll scratch yours", but that's it.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> Okay, I admit it. I don't get it.
> The best I can come up with is "if you scratch my back I'll scratch yours", but that's it.


The pact as understood by the 20/100 covenant was that if I rode with the you I would never be on the opposite side of a scrimmage if you where to take up arms again


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> The pact as understood by the 20/100 covenant was that if I rode with the you I would never be on the opposite side of a scrimmage if you where to take up arms again


Got it. I may have to have it tattoed on me somewhere to remember it though. I'm old.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

glad I cam to this thread after the squirting


----------

